# 044 Bosch Fuel Pump replacement instead of OEM?



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Anybody know if you can just slap the 044 in place instead of the OEM unit?


----------



## revolution_Jd3 (Jan 13, 2007)

up....wondering the same


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Maybe the reason so many people have viewed the topic but not responded is due to a lack of required information, maybe not. I don't see where you indicate what vehicle this is being asked about. Over the years there were some different set-ups for fuel pumps and the pump you are asking about is a direct replacement for some but not for others. The A2 vehicles use a "reservoir" or main pump housing and due to the design of the pump used in them the Bosch 044 will not work (direct replacement). On older A1 platforms where the main pump (only pump) was an in-line type it is a direct replacement. Or you can also fit it to almost any model by deleting some items and plumbing it yourself.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I've got a 87 Rocco 16v. I just got it and was just wondering. I haven't taken a look at it's main pump yet. I just figured it was like my old 87 Jetta GL but it probably has the mk1 version so it's probably just the pump inline. Thanks for the infos.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

you can run a bosch 040 that flows almost as much and is an in-tank unit.


----------



## oze30 (Dec 14, 2010)

The 044 doesn't fit in the under tank holder on the mk2. You can bypass the whole system with a surge tank setup, keep your lifter pump and then run the 044 inline. Mine is currently running this way although it is zip tied together for now until I can get the right head for my bike carbs.


----------

